# Putt-Putt course



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever put a putt-putt course in their yard? My mom did it with her bermuda lawn without a reel mower, so the grass was about 2" high. She had 9 holes in the front and 18 in the back. We used to get out there after cooking out, drink a few and go a few rounds. After seeing all of these bermuda lawns, I was just wondering if anyone has done it. I am thinking about doing it next year in my front yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

As cool of an idea as that is, I don't see how you were able to "putt" the ball through 2" high bermuda . I would definitely be interested in seeing it though!

Just FYI, Fayetteville,NC is where Putt Putt golf was invented but sadly the original one is no longer open as it's not in a good part of town


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> As cool of an idea as that is, I don't see how you were able to "putt" the ball through 2" high bermuda . I would definitely be interested in seeing it though!
> 
> Just FYI, Fayetteville,NC is where Putt Putt golf was invented but sadly the original one is no longer open as it's not in a good part of town


Sounds like a retirement renovation made just for you and touchofgrass!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > As cool of an idea as that is, I don't see how you were able to "putt" the ball through 2" high bermuda . I would definitely be interested in seeing it though!
> ...


That lot has been sitting empty for many years, they tore out the Putt Putt course and made a club out of the building. I do not have the money nor the time and patience to deal with that


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

She doesn't have it anymore. My dad's health had been pretty bad the past few years before he passed away this year. So she didn't have the help with the yard like she had before. My son cuts her grass and I weed eat for her. She still works in the garden and does other stuff in the yard but the holes were covered a few years ago.


----------

